# Wearing a Fitbit on my right hand with my wristwatch on the left



## anonymousmoose

I wear my traditional watches on my left wrist

What do you think of wearing a smart tracker on my right wrist?









1. Ridiculous 
2. I can get away with it
3. Doesn't look bad

It's the thinnest tracker bracelet-style I can find.

If anyone had any other SmartBand options for me, please say so.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Wearing a Fitbit on my right hand*

Perfectly acceptable.

Plenty of people already do this, and plenty of threads on this already.

Here's a recent started one...

Using activity tracker and a watch at the same time
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5079875&share_type=t&link_source=app



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## anonymousmoose

*Re: Wearing a Fitbit on my right hand*



Black5 said:


> Using activity tracker and a watch at the same time
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5079875&share_type=t&link_source=app


Link not working. Just goes to app download site


----------



## horrij1

Something I see a lot of people (especially older folks like my self doing), don't want to give up their watches, but want to have their steps and activities tracked. I wear my new(ish) Fitbit on my left wrist, and my 35 year old sub on my right wrist. Sometimes I'll even put a black rubber strap on the sub to make them match.


----------



## M1ks

There's no reason why not.
As someone who works on watches, I know a couple of people who wil 'wrist test' serviced watches on one wrist while wearing their own on the other.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Wearing a Fitbit on my right hand*



anonymousmoose said:


> Link not working. Just goes to app download site


My apologies,

I linked to the post instead of the thread.

Fitness band plus analog watch
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=4979037&share_type=t&link_source=app

(I'm using Tapatalk, so not sure if this works in a browser).

There are a few other threads as well in the public forum on the same topic, so clearly this habit is starting to take off.

I certainly don't see an issue with it and think it's a very practical way to get the best of both worlds.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## kramer5150

Makes sense to me!! If I had a fitness band tracker I would surely do that.


----------



## oli77

I do this all the time too. Found a nice brown leather fitbit holder on Etsy.
I put a regular or smart watch on the left wrist. 

Gets weird when you have an Apple watch and a regular watch I think. Perhaps because they are both big.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Ended up with a Fitbit inspire HR. Black Friday sale. On the dominant wrist, even with it set in the app, it seems to overinflate statistics, but that's a reasonable trade off for having a SmartBand and a wristwatch.

It's got the silent alarm, call alerts (sometimes I don't feel/hear my iPhone vibrate), reminders and views text messages. Those are my primary needs. The heart rate monitor and steps are useful even if a bit inaccurate. What's more useful is the walking distance stats which I think are linked to the GPS. One bonus is the screen is so bright, it doubles as a weak touch for when I'm in bed looking for something. 

I turn off the automatic display, instead setting it to display only when I push the button. I have my wristwatch if I want to glance at the time.


----------



## ICUdude

horrij1 said:


> Something I see a lot of people (especially older folks like my self doing), don't want to give up their watches, but want to have their steps and activities tracked. I wear my new(ish) Fitbit on my left wrist, and my 35 year old sub on my right wrist. Sometimes I'll even put a black rubber strap on the sub to make them match.
> 
> View attachment 14664233


----------

